# The Lowly Turnip



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Everyone has probably heard that old saying "he didn't ride into town on a truck load of Turnips". Seems like Turnips get a bad rap&#8230;but I've always loved 'em raw and have found as I've "matured" that I like them in different ways. Raw continues to be my favorite, but steamed w/bacon is pretty dang good (see bottom picture).

Turnip Gratin: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/06/health/nutrition/turnip-gratin-recipes-for-health.html?_r=2&ref=health& is also pretty tasty. 

They are also very nutritious being a good source of Vitamin B6, Folate, Calcium, Potassium and Copper, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin C and Manganese. 

They are super easy to grow and do best in the fall. They make an excellent cover crop for soil improvement and weed control. 

All things considered a pretty good back yard vegetable.

Pictured below turnips picked today (w/quarter sized radish for reference) and cooked today.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

We have the same dishes.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great looking turnips I like them raw with some salt and pepper.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

good looking turnips, I also like them raw, but Love them cooked with the greens.
I had two plants last yr that had roota a little over 3 lbs and 1 that was just shy of 5lbs.

good luck


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Turnips*



trout250 said:


> good looking turnips, I also like them raw, but Love them cooked with the greens.
> I had two plants last yr that had roots a little over 3 lbs and 1 that was just shy of 5lbs.
> good luck


I usually can't wait until the roots mature so; when I thin them out, I cook the greens with a piece of fat meat. After the roots mature and before they get tough, I cook both greens and roots together.

They store well.

Eat them with Pepper Sauce and cornbread. Yum! Poi Likker! C2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

FISHROADIE said:


> Great looking turnips I like them raw with some salt and pepper.


Pepper? Guess I'll have to try that with the salt shaker...better for me. Thanks.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

them and collard greens both freeze exceptionally well, taste better if reheated in a pot rather than in micro wave


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Trout250,

What did you do with that 5 lb. Turnip? LOL, that's a heck of a Turnip.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sure that 5#er wasn't a rutabaga that sneaked in? Never heard of one that big that wasn't pithy. For easy to grow, there are some old burn piles in the pasture from when it was cleared. When I plant ryegrass winter pasture, I throw a pinch of turnip seed on a pile or two. Best turnips we ever raised. Understand, that was back when it rained ever now and then.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I love turnip greens and raw turnips with salt and pepper.Not much on cooked,but my sister-in-law cooks them the way her flathead mother did,and they're dang sure top notch eatin.Deer go nuts over the greens too.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> Deer go nuts over the greens too.


Been planting Purple top forage turnips for the deer they do love the tops along with the turnips, the turnips don't get as big on the forage turnips. In some food plot mixes its called brassicas but it turnips. Hmm think I'll go pull me a few to COOK n eat, I'm not a raw veggie eater...WW


----------

